# A Awesome Surprise From Skybluevaping



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

I really feel overwhelmed. This really is awesome. As promised some pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

This sticker is soo awesome. You guys really do go the extra mile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Melinda and I are grinning from ear to ear - pics of Kanthal wire & mesh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

I tried to build my first coil. Just keeps saying low load what could it be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

If your coil is less than 1.2 ohm, then it will display 'low load' it's a safety thing in the zmax - so try again and make more 'turns'/wraps for your coil - longer the wire the higher the resistance - or use thinner wire for higher resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Low Vol = low battery
Low Load = low atomizer resistance

The only errors I'm aware of in the zmax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Also,should add, if your mesh is not carbonized enough, it could be conductive, then you will get a short - and also the 'low load' message.

Pour some e-liquid on the mesh and light it - let it burn and form a nice carbon layer on the mesh - do this like 3 times to be sure - then wrap your coil around it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

Ok will give it a shot. This my first time doing this so excuse my noobieness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

No worries - my first coil was 4.5 Ohm! it barely produced anything that you can call vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

So, Gizmo, where is the pictures of the stuff inside those boxes or were the Sigelei boxes just for the show? Is this your first coil? With SS mesh as well - that's brave!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Very brave, but I have always believed that jumping into the deep end to learn how to swim is the best way to learn (don't tell my 4 year old this, please)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Also check out this vid - he shows very nicely what he does to build a wick and coil for the RSST - the first part is a bit of a review, but the last part gets into the coil building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

@Matthee will gets those pics up once I perfect it. Derick that other tank is it a unitank? Vape quite well! Just got do a new build on the rsst My daughter is super busy at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> @Matthee will gets those pics up once I perfect it. Derick that other tank is it a unitank? Vape quite well! Just got do a new build on the rsst My daughter is super busy at the moment


 
No, it is a Segelei Protank - prone to gurgling when the juice gets low, but otherwise ok-ish - good news is that the Kanger protank base and coils fit on it - so then it becomes better.

Downside to using a protank base - the protank base has intake airholes that are slightly lower - so then when you screw it in, the airholes get covered - resulting in a very tight vape - so you need to unscrew it a bit - or put a washer in or something for it to work properly.

But with an RSST, with the intake in the base of the tank, it works perfectly - some people find the RSST's draw is a bit tight - so you can drill the hole slightly bigger if it bugs you - 1.2mm or 1.5mm - anything bigger kinda destroys the whole RSST dynamics and it becomes virtually useless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Oh and remember, the zmax has a built in Ohm reader - it is under the 'LCD Display" menu option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Just this thread so far shows exceptional service by a vendor. Well done Skyblue. Only other forum I've experienced similar is on the Reo forum where the modmaster is very active in assisting his customers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Thank you Andre - It's kinda our thing - Melinda and I agreed early on that we are going to run this business according to our very high personal standards - if running it this way means we fail - then so be it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

I must also say again. If you want extraordinary customer service, just use Skybluevaping. Awesome people!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

TylerD said:


> I must also say again. If you want extraordinary customer service, just use Skybluevaping. Awesome people!!!


 Thank you - you have no idea how good it feels to get feedback like this - we started out and agreed that we want to be the company that supplies the best customer service SA has seen

I lived in the US for a while and they really have their customer service levels at the top level - and we wanted to deliver something on that level. So getting feedback like this is just awesome - thank you again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Anyway Gizmo - hope you come right - I'm heading off to bed now, I've had a long hard week (including SECS!) - I'll respond tomorrow again to any issues/questions you might have

Happy Vaping!

Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

Thanks Derick! Still haven't had the time just yet. But as soon as I do will get on it. The protank is working fine for now. I also I am thinking of doing ecigssa YouTube videos. I will do a review on both of these products for you guys. What you guys think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Our pleasure

Video's would be awesome - will post a link to them on our site, in the product specs. I've wanted to do video reviews and product tutorials, but I'm not the type of person that does well in front of a camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

I must say the build quality and features on this zmax are astounding value for money. 2 x 2200mah batteries, charger and a protank is astounding value for money. Blows the SVD and evic out of the water.


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

I am okay at videos. I used to do videos for my it company. http://www.youtube.com/user/ikonictv

What you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (2/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> I am okay at videos. I used to do videos for my it company. http://www.youtube.com/user/ikonictv
> 
> What you guys think?


 
Had a look at one of your videos...those custom boxes looks AWESOME!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Yeah, I like Sigelei - and their customer service is good too - they dropped the price of the zmax the day after we ordered and they contacted us and threw in another kit to compensate for the difference.

I've dropped my zmax a few times and no issues - it is a pretty sturdy device - and although I don't think I would ever use that cell phone charger attachment, that and the extra bottom cap for small batteries are nice touches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> I am okay at videos. I used to do videos for my it company. http://www.youtube.com/user/ikonictv
> 
> What you guys think?


 
It's Awesome - once we are a bit bigger we can even start sending you free stuff to review!  - Then you can do like Pbusardo - either keep them, or give them away here in competitions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/11/13)

Great setup there Gizmo. Like the colour of that tank or is it an orange juice inside?


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

Sounds great Derick! @Matthee Just the color of the tank. That build at nothing till I get that rsst going


----------



## Andre (2/11/13)




----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

I am really confused rap it perfectly first fire works fine and shows 1.5ohms then when I try to fire it again it shows low ohms again. Then I wait a bit and fires that one time again. Pics attached


----------



## fred1sa (2/11/13)

Wow, thats a lot of wraps. What gauge kanthal you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

28g


----------



## iPWN (2/11/13)

I presume the Zmax is working fine with other device's ?


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

Yea perfectly


----------



## iPWN (2/11/13)

Ok im guessing you have a short on the RRST then , are any of the coils touching each other ? if so that might be the issue . Do you have any 32G or 30G Kanthal ? i would try 32G with less wraps keeping the coils further apart from each other. Also it looks like the coils are touching the deck ? if so raise them a bit HTH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (2/11/13)

Yeah, use a higher gauge. I use 28awg with 3/4 wraps i get to .9-1ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Try with a high ohm coil first - make yourself like a 2.5 ohm and get it working on the zmax - then you know it is not a low ohm issue - once it is working, cut the wire and remove a wrap - work your way down to the ohm's you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

It's working on 32g. It first showed 1.6 for the first few vapes then 2.2. It's not producing much vapor tho. Not much flavor what could it be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Before you put juice in first dry burn the coil and check for hotspots - spots that heat up faster than the rest of the coil - A perfect coil will heat up evenly across all the wraps - including the 'legs' - the part that goes from coil to the connection screw

If one part of the coil heats up more than the rest, move it further away from the other wraps - if the legs heat up more than any other part, then they are too long and you need to trim them a bit

Do a dry burn of your coil (no juice) till it burns red hot - the kanthal wire can take something like R2400C before it melts, so with a 3.7V charge you should not reach that - then do it over and over till you see your hotspots - post a vid of you dry burning the coil if you have problems

I must say that pic of the coil you posted looks horrible  - Try and make your wraps more uniform and evenly spaced - the difference in spacing can really mess with the coil and cause hot spots and uneven heating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

This is a 1 ohm coil on 28Awg Kanthal (not with a zmax  ) - notice how uniform the coils are - evenly spaced (for the most part) and when it is dry burned they are all heating up pretty much the same - this pic you can see he has somewhat of a hotspot with wraps 2 and 3, but it is not enough of a problem to cause issues
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

First wrap your kanthal around the base of a drill bit, or something similar that is small enough - try and get them uniform - you can also torch your kanthal a bit to make it less springy and therefore easier to work with

Just keep on trying dude - once you get it, it becomes very easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Here is one I did a while ago. this is what you are looking for.


1st coil took me a good 30 minutes to fire like this.
with some practice, that goes down to about a minute or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

I've also read of some people using a screw's threads to wrap their coil around - for nice consistent, evenly spaced wraps - never tried this myself, but it could be something to try if you are struggling to get them even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Derick said:


> I've also read of some people using a screw's threads to wrap their coil around - for nice consistent, evenly spaced wraps - never tried this myself, but it could be something to try if you are struggling to get them even


i do that when rebuilding protank coils. m2 works perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

Cool - I've never tried to build a protank or micro-coil - will put that on my ever growing list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (5/12/13)

Hi Guys,

Despite being new to vaping and very new to this forum, I have already received my first goodies package from Sky Blue Vaping (SBV).

All I can say is wow! This sets a whole new standard for my expectations - both in and out of the vaping sphere. All the little stickers, and the baggies, and the water bottle thingy (sadly I didnt get a lego set  ) but the bottle does say Vapur so is perhaps more directly related to vaping   

Thank you again guys, you did so much more than just send me my products.

If anyone is considering whether or not to order from SBV, like the crazy ben stiller character in Starsky & Hutch: DO IT! DO IT NOW!

Pics to come later

Dev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Awesome Dev, looking forward to see your vape mail!


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

devdev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Despite being new to vaping and very new to this forum, I have already received my first goodies package from Sky Blue Vaping (SBV).
> 
> ...


 
dude i have my order ready on the site, just have to wait another 5 pain staking more days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Riaz said:


> dude i have my order ready on the site, just have to wait another 5 pain staking more days.


Hang in there, Riaz. We'll keep you company to make it more bearable.


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Hang in there, Riaz. We'll keep you company to make it more bearable.


 
i cant wait anymore buddy

my fingers are itching to hit the buy button on skyblue

and this darn fast tech response time to queries is pathetic- the need to apply credit to my account before i do my next purchase.


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

I absolutely prefer to support local vendors. Even if I have to pay a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (5/12/13)

devdev said:


> Thank you again guys, you did so much more than just send me my products.
> 
> Dev


 
Absolute pleasure Dev - it's feedback like this that makes it fun to run this little venture of ours 

The lego and water bottles are a random gift, I think Melinda puts her hand in the bag and grab whatever comes first (which explains why some guys have received the girly lego )

and of course, thank you for your order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (5/12/13)

Vape Mail pics:

Its bag inception: A bag within a bag within a bag




The "Vapur" water bottle:





Mega VV 1300 mah battery on one of my EVOD clearos

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

LOL the bag within a bag yes. Skyblue really loves to package all pretty pretty 

Congrats enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Thanks for posting the pics Dev. Love that battery atty combination, looks real spiffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/13)

Yeah, does look spiffy indeed all in Silver


Tell us how it vapes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

My EVOD coils register as 2-2.2 ohms. So far I find anything over 3.7v very often tastes of burnt juice, and has a harsh TH. I've been running it at 3.3v and it seems to behave the same as the standard EVOD battery. Unlike the EVOD though this keeps the atty burning for a lot longer if you want it, so I can now get a lot more vapour - I think the cutoff is around 13 seconds, where as the EVOD battery seems to be about half of that

Definite plus on this is I can use it as a pass-thru and vape while charging, and now I can fiddle with VV with my portable setup - including built in ohm meter. 

It is not quite an SVD (not a fair comparison to make, but its all I have to compare it to) but I am thrilled with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/12/13)

congrats Dev

enojoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (17/8/14)

_great! _....too good, the packaging.


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

devdev said:


> Vape Mail pics:
> 
> Its bag inception: A bag within a bag within a bag
> 
> ...


big up @SkyBlue for awesome presentation in deliveries. i too was quite impressed when i received an order a while back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> big up @SkyBlue for awesome presentation in deliveries. i too was quite impressed when i received an order a while back.


Absolute pleasure 

Deliveries should feel like presents, makes it way more fun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Derick said:


> Absolute pleasure
> 
> Deliveries should feel like presents, makes it way more fun


 
no doubt. makes that wait seem worthwhile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

